# what does it feel like



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

As dumb as this sounds what does it feel like when you start getting out of dr dp like when it lifts a little bit because i was high almost all the time befor i got it and ive only had it for 3 weeks but i dont know if i feel worse or better but im expereincing a change so im just asking what did it feel like for people when they first got it and it started to let off a lil cause i normally high all the time its like i dont even remember what reality feels like


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

wetlknboutplayoffs2222 said:


> As dumb as this sounds what does it feel like when you start getting out of dr dp like when it lifts a little bit because i was high almost all the time befor i got it and ive only had it for 3 weeks but i dont know if i feel worse or better but im expereincing a change so im just asking what did it feel like for people when they first got it and it started to let off a lil cause i normally high all the time its like i dont even remember what reality feels like


Ugh,

It's such a shame nobody can seem to answer this









But what I've noticed from glimpses of reality is that it is rather ordinary. And also that it hasn't really gone it's only our perception that is gone. Reality is still right where we left it.


----------



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Ugh,
> 
> It's such a shame nobody can seem to answer this
> 
> ...


i know what your saying i feel different i just cant tell if its better or worse ive laid off the drugs tho so thats a good thing now if i can just shake of dr dp ill be leading a sober way which was not my mindset befor this befor i was the guy that would love to get fucked up now i feel high all the time its like im done with it


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

wetlknboutplayoffs2222 said:


> i know what your saying i feel different i just cant tell if its better or worse ive laid off the drugs tho so thats a good thing now if i can just shake of dr dp ill be leading a sober way which was not my mindset befor this befor i was the guy that would love to get fucked up now i feel high all the time its like im done with it


Me too I was a total pothead before DP. And I've been sober now for over 3 years from even alcohol. Keep it up one day at a time, you'll learn to love sobriety if you haven't already? It's actually addicting too.


----------



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Me too I was a total pothead before DP. And I've been sober now for over 3 years from even alcohol. Keep it up one day at a time, you'll learn to love sobriety if you haven't already? It's actually addicting too.


i do like being sober it just sucks feeling this way like right now my chest is bothering me along with the dr and dp its just bothering me


----------

